# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Fridy Negril -wooooHooo

## mick

Here i come  :Big Grin:  

Got my own place now been a nightmare so far but hey............
Gonna renovate the whole place so will be looking for some good workers if any one knows anyone please let me know .(plumbers,Carpenters,metal workers etc etc )  :EEK!:   So tired of people trying to rip me off 

looking to buy a car also ? help 

Rob i'll also need monthly car insurance (recomendtion ?)

i'tll be blast & one hell of an adventure so feel free to pop round for beer or two  :Big Grin:  

Cheers Mick

----------

